
Advice for the “arrogant fucks”: Start with a “toy” - Semetric
http://torgronsund.com/2016/06/14/startups-and-toys/
======
cableshaft
But some toys will never be more than just that, toys. Even though I love
making video games, It's highly unlikely I'm going to make a 'world changing'
video game.

At best (and with great luck or marketing power) they usually get to be super-
popular for around six months and then discarded for the next hip thing.
Minecraft is one of the few exceptions.

Sure, you made crazy cash during that time, possibly, but if you hadn't made a
game at all, it'd be someone else's game instead that would take its place.

I still think it's good advice overall, though.

~~~
khedoros
> But some toys will never be more than just that, toys

Agreed, but I'd say "almost all", rather than "some".

> Even though I love making video games, It's highly unlikely I'm going to
> make a 'world changing' video game.

Replace "video games" with anything and "I" with anyone who hasn't yet changed
the world, and it still applies. Many more people will try to change the world
than will actually do it.

Changing the world isn't a reasonable expectation. In that sense, having a
bunch of arrogant fucks around is a great thing.

